# Ciclavia heart of LA October 8th



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 1, 2017)

Probably the best Ciclavia if I had to pick one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2017)

We're in!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2017)

Mark me down as a yes


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm in if I and a bike can tag along with the krew, don't wanna drive myself.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 1, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> I'm in if I and a bike can tag along with the krew, don't wanna drive myself.




Let's Goldline it


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2017)

My favorite route was the 12 mile downtown to Venice Beach.
This one does look pretty good though.
Hopefully I can join you guys.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Let's Goldline it



You so smrt


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 4, 2017)

Family and I are in..


----------



## pixelxica (Sep 5, 2017)

@Pedal pushers You in?


----------



## rustintime (Sep 5, 2017)

I like the Goldline idea...


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 10, 2017)

pixelxica said:


> @Pedal pushers You in?



Yes @pixelxica


----------



## pixelxica (Oct 1, 2017)

Bump
Who's going next Sunday?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2017)

pixelxica said:


> Bump
> Who's going next Sunday?




Looks like Corrina and I will be going


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 3, 2017)

Count down is on!! My girls and I will all be there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)

It's a solid....maybe for me


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 6, 2017)

The predicted high for Sunday is 79 degrees. 

Bring your water bottles.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2017)

yup, gonna be warm out there, thinking maybe brefus in Monrovia or Arcadia then catch the goldline before 9?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 6, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> yup, gonna be warm out there, thinking maybe brefus in Monrovia or Arcadia then catch the goldline before 9?




Sounds good!


----------



## 58tornado (Oct 7, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> yup, gonna be warm out there, thinking maybe brefus in Monrovia or Arcadia then catch the goldline before 9?



Where is the meeting point??


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)

58tornado said:


> Where is the meeting point??




A few of us will be at Monrovia Station Square just before 8.
anyone wants to meet up text or call Six19.347.One159

Scott


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 8, 2017)

Guys, looks lik I’m out. Wife said she really needs my help here at home in preparation of her decorating party. Boring...

But, she also said if I stay. She will do that thing and also let me do that other thing after.

So, enjoy your ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Guys, looks lik I’m out. Wife said she really needs my help here at home in preparation of her decorating party. Boring...
> 
> But, she also said if I stay. She will do that thing and also let me do that other thing after.
> 
> So, enjoy your ride!



Be sure to post up pics!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make it to the CicLaVia today.
My sister has me hanging out in Avalon today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 688937 Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make it to the CicLaVia today.
> My sister has me hanging out in Avalon today.



Hope you had a 2spd to help hussle up that hill


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hope you had a 2spd to help hussle up that hill



Naw, they rent electric bikes over here, so it's just a twist of the throttle and away you go. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

And for you cat lovers, here's a picture of Bigfoot.
He's the Polydactyl cat that lives here at the hotel.
He's my buddy for the weekend.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Be sure to post up pics!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for a fun day everyone


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## None (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 8, 2017)

@pixelxica @Vintage Paintworx sorry I missed it 
I worked today, but it was a great day :- D
Hope everyone enjoyed themselves in the beautiful city of angels.


----------



## 58tornado (Oct 8, 2017)

We were there!!


----------



## 58tornado (Oct 8, 2017)

58tornado said:


> We were there!!
> 
> View attachment 689304


----------



## pixelxica (Oct 8, 2017)

It was a great ride! Missed you @Pedal pushers @lulu @fordmike65


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 8, 2017)

Cycle Truck to the rescue! I really wanted to go..


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 11, 2017)

Hella FUN! My first and will do the next one too... thanks to Mrs. Rustjunkie & Mr. Velocipedist for the rounds of beers! Loved talking to all the great bike folk. The weather was beautiful and cool compared to the days before and after.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 11, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Hella FUN! My first and will do the next one too... thanks to Mrs. Rustjunkie & Mr. Velocipedist for the rounds of beers! Loved talking to all the great bike folk. The weather was beautiful and cool compared to the days before and after.
> 
> View attachment 690568
> 
> ...




 I would definitely do more of these, but they often land on the same dates as Cyclone Coasters' rides.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 11, 2017)

We should do evening Goldline rides to downtown.  Pasadena.  South Pasadena. Union Station-Olvera, etc.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 11, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> We should do evening Goldline rides to downtown.  Pasadena.  South Pasadena. Union Station-Olvera, etc.




I'll stick to the Ciclavia closed streets rides.


----------

